# The Office Fish Tank



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my dad is always talking about "his" reef tank in his office. so i couldnt wait to go and check it out. when i got there i wasnt let down! the dude has a serious reef tank!! in thailand you basically pay some dude to come and look after your tank and get you exactly what you want. i dont think this guy knows a hell of a lot, but he gets REALLY nice stuff. so who cares!

i thought some of you might appreciate the tank, as there are some very nice soft corals and such in there. he had a koran fish in there when i got there, but it died...it was just not right. now he has some clownfish and a yellow tang. but i got to pick some new fish. so he will be getting some purple firefish, a psychadelic mandarinfish, and something else...maybe a coral beauty.

he has these 2 clams in there. they are so friggin cool. then some featherdusters and some other featherduster LOOKING thing...but it has bright orange tentacles that arent feathery at all.

























































this softie is insane. it is absolutely HUGE!! it started off as a small clump and now it's taking over the tank!!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That is a nice reefer puff. Did ur old man design it?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this might be a dum question puff but ( how do thay get the corals to stay on the back wall piled up like that?) i always wondered that


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy sh*t that looks like one f*cking healthy orange Gorgonia!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

holy jesus, im glad i was sitting down!!!!!!!

how big is the tank? salt water can be so deceiving becasue the corals look huge but then when i seen the full tank shot it looks like a little one. nice tank none the less and im in envy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> holy jesus, im glad i was sitting down!!!!!!!
> 
> how big is the tank? salt water can be so deceiving becasue the corals look huge but then when i seen the full tank shot it looks like a little one. nice tank none the less and im in envy!!!!!!!!!!


The tank is a Juwel Vision, so there is only three sizes it can be, 180 liter, 260 liter or 450 liter.

The 260 would be 4ft, the 180 would be 3ft.

I personally think it's the 180 if you compare it to the plugs on the right, it looks too small to be the 260.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

thats a really nice elegance coral!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i would say it's about 3 feet long, and 18" deep. it looks to be around 40-45 gallons. it looks small. but it's pretty deep.

cueball- the corals can get stacked up like that because they are anchored to the live rock that is piled up. you can barely see it, but it's in there somewhere!lol


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

thank tank looks amazing, unlike any fish tank I have every seen in a doctors office. thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is an amazing tank man thanks for sharing


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very Sweet Tank!!!

Love the LPS's in the tank, soft corals, and Clams (of course). Very nice set up. The only issue that I can see with that tank is that there is no room for coral growth. It is packed to the rim which looks sweet.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn Puff-

And after trying my hand at some salt pics-I could only imagine that your pics do it no justice at all either-(not meaning that in a bad way either Puff,Just found out it is extremely hard to get the thrue color in pics).....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

very true ak. i just wanted to take some pics to at least show you guys what it kind of looks like. in person there is so much colour. it's really amazing

coldfire- i have the same gripe as you. i told him to cut back some of the corals so they can regrow because the tank is so full. the office manager is an avid reefer, and she agreed with me. but she also told me that when the corals went in (not so long ago) they were all tiny. but they're growing so friggin fast that they're hard to keep in check.

so what coral is named what? what is that big huge one on the bottom right? there are some crazy ones in there. some that are bright green and bright pink.

i got a call last night saying that some of the fish i had "ordered" aka "told the fish guy to bring next time" have arrived and are doing good.

no more clowns or yellow tang. now there is a coral beauty (a REALLY nice one supposedley), a psychedelic mandarinfish, and what i believe to be a purple firefish (but im not sure because it is very shy and my dad had only seen it briefly...and he told my mom what it looked like...but my mom is hopeless with fish. there might be a cleaner wrasse or baby regal tang coming as well. im not so sure. hopefully those fish wont f*ck up the coral...the cleaner wrasse im a bit concerned about, but hopefully it doesnt harass the other fish too much (if it ever arrives...lol). im thinking of telling my dad to not bother with the cleaner wrasse and maybe try a six line wrasse instead.

if any of you guys have other fish to recommend feel free to let me know. it's dead cheap to stock fish in thailand, and sometimes the stock in the tank changes bi-weekly.lol


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that is a swet tank, housing one of the fattest elagances' that i have ever seen! it's a toad!! lol which is the huge thig on the bottom right


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> that is a swet tank, housing one of the fattest elagances' that i have ever seen! it's a toad!! lol which is the huge thig on the bottom right


It looks that the right side of the tank, not the righ corner, but the right side is a huge elegance... I am impressed a powerful punch in a lil tank, must be 3-5 years mature with that growth...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> that is a swet tank, housing one of the fattest elagances' that i have ever seen! it's a toad!! lol which is the huge thig on the bottom right


It looks that the right side of the tank, not the righ corner, but the right side is a huge elegance... I am impressed a powerful punch in a lil tank, must be 3-5 years mature with that growth...
[/quote]

supposedly that growth is in less than a year. the office manager (who looks after the tank) told me that it was about 3-4" across when they got it earlier this year. she said she's never seen a coral grow so fast. it's pretty amazing.

they're rescaped the tank and moved some of the corals. the big elegance thing is now up in the top right to create some more space for the fish and other corals. im tryign to get some picture updates.lol

also in there now are a coral beauty, mandarin, and some other stuff.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats an awesome office reef tank. Im just starting with live rocks and small corals. I got a long way too go.


----------

